# website for selling your photos



## ivanshui (Nov 13, 2004)

I have recently been invited by an online stock photo agency. I uploaded some of my photos to the website. Here is one of them:







Any comments to the photo are welcome. BTW, the URL of the website is http://www.pixelib.com

Cheers,
Ivan


----------



## rdodson (Nov 23, 2004)

Another royalty free shop! Those are the death of professional photography..

just my 3 cents.....


----------



## Artemis (Nov 27, 2004)

Know any children friendly sites like this? E.G. under 18's


----------

